# Vince Carter? Please no.



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

> Raptors: Carter wants to play for the Knicks
> by Fanball Staff - Fanball.com
> Saturday, July 17, 2004
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=fanball-raptorscarterwantsto&prov=fanball&type=lgns


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

I read on the Toronto boards that IT offered Houston, Kurt Thomas, Mutombo, and a future first for Carter. I'm not sure that this fits under the salary cap, though, and I also don't want to give up another first rounder. And I highley doubt that the rumor is true.


----------



## DatSupadoopaballer (Aug 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BrettNYK</b>!
> I read on the Toronto boards that IT offered Houston, Kurt Thomas, Mutombo, and a future first for Carter. I'm not sure that this fits under the salary cap, though, and I also don't want to give up another first rounder. And I highley doubt that the rumor is true.


Dang arent the knicks out of a lot of draft piks already?


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

we cant trade first rounders anymore, we have to use this years, and i really dont even know if we have the one the year after. and i wouldnt give up that much just for Vince. Vince is one injury away from the end of his career, like Houston. id rather keep houston, kurt, and mutombos expiring contract. I dont think a guy like Vince would play good with Marbury. Marbury is more a of a penetrate, then chuck it out to the three point line, and thats way better for a guy that shoots 43 percent from trey, even though vince is a great shooter in his own right.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Wow. Houston Deke and KT?


Just for vince?


Hell no!


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> Wow. Houston Deke and KT?
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Houston is overpaid and older Deke sucks probably will retire the only value player is Kurt...


----------



## TOballer (Aug 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> Wow. Houston Deke and KT?
> 
> 
> ...



my thoughts exactly...except im lookin at it from a raps prespective...keep ur garbage


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Fu&K where Vince wants to play, you have not if anything we want that will help us, just short term plug ins (Houston, Thomas)

We will ttrade Vince where we get the best back, hopefully the Clips for Maggette and another player.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> Wow. Houston Deke and KT?
> 
> 
> ...


Calm down first. We don't want anyone on your roster that makes any money. Those reports are bogus. If they are not, Toronto will see a mass exodus of season ticket holders because that deal does us no good.

The reason you may also have heard about a third team and maybe a fourth involved was because you have so little a rebuilding team wants.

Believe me, no Raptor fan wants that deal either.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The Raptors organization could care less if Vince was in crutches, the man puts people in seats, there is no one, i repeat no one on the knicks that can do that. Vince has like 3 more years on his contract, he is basically a pawn of the organization


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hbwoy</b>!
> The Raptors organization could care less if Vince was in crutches, the man puts people in seats, there is no one, i repeat no one on the knicks that can do that. Vince has like 3 more years on his contract, he is basically a pawn of the organization


Couldn't he do what Shaq said he would do? Have surgery and sit it out if he didn't get his trade. If the man wants to leave then he can force a trade.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>NYKBaller</b>!
> 
> 
> Couldn't he do what Shaq said he would do? Have surgery and sit it out if he didn't get his trade. If the man wants to leave then he can force a trade.


And what surgery would that be? A heart transplant?

The best way to force a trade is to get someone to actually give something back of substance. NYKs have nothing that fits.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Well we fans seem to agree that the Rapts don't want our crap and we don't want to gut our team for Wince. I trust our GMs will come to the same conclusion.

That said, aside from AI, who do you think you can get for VC that will pack an arena? No one. You guys need to look to plan B, whatever that is.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

We don't need VC to pack the building as some have put. I won't go into why. We need too start the rebuild.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blowuptheraptors</b>!
> We don't need VC to pack the building as some have put. I won't go into why. We need too start the rebuild.


One smart person.

I think you can trade VC for expiring contracts and picks. Rose will be a bigger problem. 

My fear is we'll make a move for Rose...


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blowuptheraptors</b>!
> 
> 
> Calm down first. We don't want anyone on your roster that makes any money. Those reports are bogus. If they are not, Toronto will see a mass exodus of season ticket holders because that deal does us no good.
> ...


Shutup, Deke is an expiring contract who still can manage a double double in the east. KT would be the best big man you've had in years.

Quite pretending like vince is worth something, somebody above me said mags LOL yeah right, Carter ain't even worth Q.

Carter is on the decline fast with no real skill save athleticism.


So stop undervaluing guys from a squad that made it to the playoffs you didn't.


Carter is lazy video game addict whose nothing but injured. Everything thinks he's so damn great because he dunks. Whoopty ****ing doo. Quit dreaming that he's still a franchise player, if you still think he is take a good look at your franchises **** record.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Also carters whiny family and friends are just more crap we don't need. 

Carter himself is a huge whiner. WAaAH THE MANAGMENT DIDN'T HIRE MY GMM WAAA I AM GONNA GO PLAY XBOX NOW WAAAAa.

What a loser.


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

*C'mon man*

I think anything that gets rid of Houston's gimpy knees and bad contract would be a plus. Even if it is putting up with Carter's family. The NY media isn't nearly as kind as Toronto's. If Vince is injured and his family complains about the team/organization/city...the NY media will make them as well as Vince suffer from angry chants at MSG to bashing articles in the sports columns.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Shutup, Deke is an expiring contract who still can manage a double double in the east. KT would be the best big man you've had in years.
> ...


Could you be one of those obnoxious New Yorkers that moved out west in search of fame and fortune?

If you don't want Carter, fine. But don't try to tell me that the Raptors need what you are selling. The biggest part of any deal is the youth. Which you don't have.

Who the hell would score on this team if we took anyone from NY even if we were not rebuilding? Huh?

I feel another ignorant, brash answer coming on. 

Oh and I suppose Tracy McGrady, Ray Allen and AI are not Franchise players either, look at their records.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> 
> 
> One smart person.
> ...


I'll trade you Rose for Penny and a 2nd, right now. Seriously.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blowuptheraptors</b>!
> 
> 
> I'll trade you Rose for Penny and a 2nd, right now. Seriously.


It's a fair offer, but I'm too anxious to trade Penny's expiring contract next year.


----------



## jamalcrawford01 (Feb 25, 2004)

Healthy Vince Carter=franchise player.

New York Kincks=mediocre team for next 5 years.

Im sorry but Vince WOULD be a huge upgrade to the Knicks. If you could get rid of a washed up H20 for someone on Vinces level, you have lucked out. He will put people in the seats and a backcourt of Marbury and Vince is better than what you have now considering Houston is done. Plain and simple coming from neither a Knicks or Raps fan.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

"He will put people in the seats and a backcourt of Marbury and Vince is better than what you have now considering Houston is done. Plain and simple coming from neither a Knicks or Raps fan."

were already top 5 in attendance. and Vince is as done as you think houston is. the guy gets injured if your just near him. and i like how were mediocre for the next five years, how are the bulls doing?every year saying their gonna make the playoffs, and then make excuses after every lottery season


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Shutup, Deke is an expiring contract who still can manage a double double in the east. KT would be the best big man you've had in years.
> ...


Deke sucks now, who cares if he is an expiring contract. we don't need expiring contracts we need young players to build around. Toronto is not that attractive of a team to draw in big name free agents.

Chris Bosh is already better than KT, KT is a role player at best that you can not build around 

Houston is done and his contract is horrible 

I think your the one who is overrating your stupid Knick players, you talk about making the playoffs last year but with a 90 million+ team salary you better maker the damn playoffs.

I would rather keep carter than ppick up a bunch of overpaid losers on the Knicks team. Thier fans are retarded sometimes they always expect other teams to take there trash and give them good players in return. H20 is almost untradeable till his contract his about to expire


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Another day,anither rumor....this is ridiculous....

I cant see Toronto swapping H20 and KT for Vince,but if thats what they want then do it.Its one IR for another IR,and if Vince does get healthy,he is something special...

I would only do the trade if H20 is the other piece..

Not TT,no one else..One one injury waiting to happen for another injury waiting to happen..BTW,we need Vince like a hole in the head


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Shutup, Deke is an expiring contract who still can manage a double double in the east. KT would be the best big man you've had in years.
> ...


im a knick fan but i disagree.

if deke can still manage a double double in the east, why hasnt he been doing it for the knicks? dont say cuz of PT, cuz if he showed he can do his thing he would have been playing.

kt is also average... good player, works hard, but is undersized and inconsistent.


vince isnt worth alot cuz he's injured alot... but

vince > allan houston

both arent great defenders, but vince does so much more than houston.

and the trade wouldnt work under the salary cap anyways... houston makes about 17mil, compared to carters 14.

id rather a younger superstar talent than a quickly aging marginal star making 17mil per.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> "He will put people in the seats and a backcourt of Marbury and Vince is better than what you have now considering Houston is done. Plain and simple coming from neither a Knicks or Raps fan."
> 
> were already top 5 in attendance. and Vince is as done as you think houston is. the guy gets injured if your just near him. and i like how were mediocre for the next five years, how are the bulls doing?every year saying their gonna make the playoffs, and then make excuses after every lottery season




have you been in the building before the marbury trade?

it used to seem hella empty to me (i worked on the 10th floor, right by the balcony overlooking the court) and the upper levels were empty EVERY GAME.

things may have changed since the marbury trade, but dont believe every knick "sellout game" that you hear


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

A couple of things to get straight:

1) NY does not need a draw to fill seats like ATL or NO or Memphis does.

2) The deal that we have been discussing was proposed by Zeke and the Knicks, not the Raptors. If the Raptors wanted Deke, Houston and Kurt, they would have already held the presser. (I think Alvin was going your way in the Knicks' proposal)

3) The lack of interest in the NYK roster by Toronto is the reason for the recruitment of 3rd and 4th teams into any deal.

4) Vince played 73 games last year and only a handful if any were due to his "chronic" problems. Most were due to a Bruce Bowen slip-foot. I don't care who you are, you will be out for a while with one of those, and he was.


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blowuptheraptors</b>!
> 
> 
> 4) Vince played 73 games last year and only a handful if any were due to his "chronic" problems. Most were due to a Bruce Bowen slip-foot. I don't care who you are, you will be out for a while with one of those, and he was.


Exactly, how many games did Houstan play last year? 50. Plus Houstan is also 6 years older.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

> have you been in the building before the marbury trade?


yes i have. its just a coincidence penny came here, i made this name way before penny came. and that doesnt matter, check regular season attendance in ESPN, and were in the top 5. i went to the last regular season game against the cavs, and i sat at the top, it was sold out, not a empty seat


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> 
> 
> yes i have. its just a coincidence penny came here, i made this name way before penny came. and that doesnt matter, check regular season attendance in ESPN, and were in the top 5. i went to the last regular season game against the cavs, and i sat at the top, it was sold out, not a empty seat



two things.

check regular season attendance on espn.com?

i worked there at a time when the knicks still had their "sellout streak" going on... and it was a sham... because the upper levels were DEAD.... there was never anyone up there.. and all the concession stands were closed. if i got a chance to get away id hit up the elevator on the 8th floor which was right behind some seats and chill there for a minute... 

their whole sellout streak thing was something for the media... if they soldout... fine... but their attendance was still horrible.


and last regular season against the cavs.... two things... the cavs had lebron james, the knicks had stephon marbury....

what im referring to is the 2002-2003 season... and the 2003-04 season leading up to the marbury trade....

the only games the knicks had during that time that were not only sellouts, but had full attendance... were games against the leagues elite teams.... namely the lakers...


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: C'mon man*



> Originally posted by <b>JonMatrix</b>!
> I think anything that gets rid of Houston's gimpy knees and bad contract would be a plus. Even if it is putting up with Carter's family. The NY media isn't nearly as kind as Toronto's. If Vince is injured and his family complains about the team/organization/city...the NY media will make them as well as Vince suffer from angry chants at MSG to bashing articles in the sports columns.


Why call houston's knees gimp, when he's missed less games in his whole career, than carter has in any two given season.

Vince is on the decline big time, in two years he'll be a near wash. Remember Ron Harper with the bulls? Now take away his heart and 3 point shooting.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blowuptheraptors</b>!
> 
> 
> Could you be one of those obnoxious New Yorkers that moved out west in search of fame and fortune?


What?? Fame and fortune?? Why the hell would you leave New York if you wanted Fame and Fortune? Don't you know anyting about the city. Jesus christ did you fall in one of those 10,000 lakes.??



> If you don't want Carter, fine. But don't try to tell me that the Raptors need what you are selling. The biggest part of any deal is the youth. Which you don't have.


I didn't, I'm simply saying our crap is better than your ****.



> Who the hell would score on this team if we took anyone from NY even if we were not rebuilding? Huh?


Go to NBA.com click on player file. Choose Allan Houston, Than head back and choose Kurt Thomas.

Now step away from the computer stand up and punch yourself in the nuts for asking such a ridiculous question.

Houston can score and if he catches fire like he generally does once or twice a month it's an instant unstoppable 30 point game.

He had I think 5 or 6 of those last season where he was injured.

Oh and when steph wasn't feeding him the ball and he had even less than vince, we had him drop 50 twice. Once against Kobe, the other time against Redd.






> I feel ignorant


Go with that.



> Oh and I suppose Tracy McGrady, Ray Allen and AI are not Franchise players either, look at their records.


Yes, look at them. Tmac gave up on his team ( funny that he's from the same gene pool) Ray is being traded yet again. Francis got dumped, and AI ( the only legitamate player in your list) got injured and took his team nowhere.

When you get older and watch the league for a while a new revelation will dawn on you.

It takes more than talent to be a franchise player, NO ONE exemplifies that more than vince,


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>osman</b>!
> 
> 
> Exactly, how many games did Houstan play last year? 50. Plus Houstan is also 6 years older.


How many games did vince play before that?

How many did houston play?

Houston has a skill that will make him valuable when it comes to give him the middle level and a crap role. Vince doesn't

Sorry guys Vince just isn't worth to this team.

Especially when we have steph.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

God you are a moron.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Now step away from the computer stand up and punch yourself in the nuts for asking such a ridiculous question.


 .....:laugh: 

LMFAO....You are one seriously demented funny fu$ker....



> God you are a moron.


welcome to the world of KBF...

And please,NO Carter unless its for H20


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blowuptheraptors</b>!
> God you are a moron.


Awww got made a fool of on a message board and now you're resorting to insults?


Sounds like the baby needs naptime.


No wonder you like Vince so much, you're both whiny creatures.


----------



## jamalcrawford01 (Feb 25, 2004)

H20's future=Steve Smith's present. imo.

Id rather be in the bulls situation than the knicks. the knicks will get eliminated in the first round of the playoffs every year while i think the bulls have a chance to be contenders(not def. gonna happen, but ill take my chances).


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jamalcrawford01</b>!
> H20's future=Steve Smith's present. imo.
> 
> Id rather be in the bulls situation than the knicks. the knicks will get eliminated in the first round of the playoffs every year while i think the bulls have a chance to be contenders(not def. gonna happen, but ill take my chances).


It's funny that you mention Steve Smith because he torched toronto last year.


Given his injury history,I think h20 is going to be more like Glenn rice but the point is, he'll still be useful.


I'd rather be in the bulls situation too, developing young talent, though I would be way harsh on curry and Chandler.


----------



## jamalcrawford01 (Feb 25, 2004)

i am a fan of steve smith, its not a rip on h2o's talent. i just dont see him being what he used to be.. i think he will be an excellent role player on a playoff team. come in, hit big shots.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jamalcrawford01</b>!
> i am a fan of steve smith, its not a rip on h2o's talent. i just dont see him being what he used to be.. i think he will be an excellent role player on a playoff team. come in, hit big shots.


Agreed.

In 3 years what do you see as Vince's role.


----------



## jamalcrawford01 (Feb 25, 2004)

honestly, i live in new york so i watch all the knick games and can evaluate houston, but i only see vince when he is on against the knicks, nets, or a nationaly televised game. when i do watch him, i still think he is going to be an all-star level player in 3 years. if he can maintain his health and play at least 70 games a year, i still think he will be able to play the game he ois known for.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Awww got made a fool of on a message board and now you're resorting to insults?
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> I'm sorry. My rage surged in an effort to cover for my bursting, flaming homosexuality.
> 
> I appologise sincerely.


Wow. I didn't see that one coming.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Id rather be in the bulls situation than the knicks


Are you saying that as of today or when the knicks sign Damp and yours truly,Jamal Crawford??

You guys are banking on a fat athlete who has not shown the desire or willingness to get in shape in Curry..

Chandler who has chronic back problems...

A small backcourt should JC depart...

Too many IFs for the bulls


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Why call houston's knees gimp


KBF,H2o does not have a knee injury..He has a degenerative cartlige issue,and that the problem.Surgery probably wont correct what he has,which is why he takes the holistic alternative therapy route..

Its not good,and i would be shocked if he can finish out his contract....


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blowuptheraptors</b>!
> 
> I'm sorry. My rage surged in an effort to cover for my bursting, flaming homosexuality.
> 
> ...





As if my sexuality had anything to do with anything.


What a winner you are, you went from insults straight to homophobia!

What's next an internet threat?

:uhoh:


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> As if my sexuality had anything to do with anything.
> ...


Turnabout is fair play, Mr punchyournuts.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blowuptheraptors</b>!
> 
> 
> Turnabout is fair play, Mr punchyournuts.


Yes telling someone to hit themselves and 
mocking an entire group because of their sexuality are the same thing.

What are you twelve?

Get it?


----------



## foul_balls (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: Re: C'mon man*



> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Why call houston's knees gimp, when he's missed less games in his whole career, than carter has in any two given season.
> ...


While I totally agree Vince is on the decline, last year, Vince's season showed that he was relatively injury-free for the first time in a while. This shows he's got two years' more production than what Houston's got. Stick a fork in the AH (or his knees) 'cuz he's done.

No way this trade goes through with VC staying on the knicks anyway. Gotta agree, Steph and VC are not a good match in a half-court set.


----------



## foul_balls (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: Re: C'mon man*

Oops, here is the correct post.



> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Why call houston's knees gimp, when he's missed less games in his whole career, than carter has in any two given season.


KBF, this makes no sense. What does his history have to do with Houston's condition now? I'm sure Orlando was thinking the same thing with Grant Hill in the first few months, now look at them. Chronic problems means chronic problems. 



> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> Vince is on the decline big time, in two years he'll be a near wash. Remember Ron Harper with the bulls? Now take away his heart and 3 point shooting.


While I totally agree Vince is on the decline, last year, Vince's season showed that he was relatively injury-free for the first time in a while. This shows he's got two years' more production than what Houston's got. Stick a fork in the AH (or his knees) 'cuz he's done.

No way this trade goes through with VC staying on the knicks anyway. Gotta agree, Steph and VC are not a good match in a half-court set.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

VC for Deke, Houston and Thomas is a horrible trade for the Raptors.. If Toronto was to trade VC, it would be to get young talent which NY obviously doesn't have.. Why would Toronto want an injury plagued, one dimensional player in Houston, that just stays behind the three point line all game.. Deke is another one, he wouldnt fit in Mitchell's fast tempo game.. Thomas is the only decent asset that the Raptors would look at... 

Carter would be a very good upgrade over Houston because although Carter does settle for the jumpshot too much, he attracts double teams that will help the rest of his team get open, such as Marbury... 

If the Raptors wanted this deal, Houston, Deke and Thomas would all be wearing the Raptors Unis right now...


----------

